# strange and bizarre



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Out of my skull collection . 
I found on the beach at the rusty hook .
Make a guess what fish it is out of .


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

hardhead


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

I'm curious


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*???*

I think its a back bone?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

the skull is 10 inches long and 7 wide and off a fish 40 plus inches long and in the 25 pound rang. 
not a hard head JC try again. hint its a game fish.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Red


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Ling


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ling would be my anwser too yakfisher..
Notice how the skull is shaped long flat wide mouth...Looks fishy! Ling style!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

the hump makes me guess red


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Gar ????


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wahoo


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Old demon offspring of LunkerBrad?


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

ling?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Missed teh hump. Now thinking about it it could be a red. Hmm maybe..Brad?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

that was fun bull red skull.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

do more, just add something so we have size perspective


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

try this one . 
a game fish and from slp .


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

a dead one?????


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

King?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

BABY GODZILLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

skipjack


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

flounder


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Flounder? Really? nice. Not a gamefish though Brad.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Ballyhoo, that under bite and large eyesockets.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

dogfish


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarpon skull


----------

